# Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*

*Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.

*Finally the answer came from Popular Woodworking Magazine, and what an answer.*

Since the last blog I have asked the magazine their opinion of their policy, and received an answer that they would talk about it, but then nothing happened.

Those who have not followed the last blog can get the story here: 
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21419

So today I wrote a second letter where I asked for a reply, and *I sure got that!!!*
First a nice one from one of the freelance editors, whom have always behaved well and spoken in a nice tone, and then this charming letter from the Editor Mr. Schwartz:

Mr. Felding,

Our Tricks of the Trade editor said you were looking for someone to discuss our policy of purchasing all rights to entries that we publish.

I don't have much to say on the matter. In every issue of the magazine we state that published tricks become the property of the magazine. In the U.S. publishing world this is called purchasing "work for hire" and is standard practice at our company, virtually every U.S. newspaper and many magazines.

With some stories that are submitted to our magazine, we purchase limited rights. To others we purchase all rights as "work for hire."

We have been upfront about this with every Tricks contributor. In 15 years, we've had maybe two decline. And that's fine with me. Don't like the policy? Don't submit it to be published. End of story.

Basic contract stuff.

Christopher Schwarz
Editor

Popular Woodworking Magazine
4700 E. Galbraith Road, Cincinnati, OH 45236

phone: 513-531-2690 ext. 11407
email: [email protected]
blog: http://blog.woodworking-magazine.com/blog/

"Credo, sed caveo." The 18th-century motto of the Worshipful Company of Joiners and Ceilers

-For those who don't know Mr. Schwartz, he is a publisher at an American woodworker magazine PWM, Journalist and a spare time tool tester and woodworker. I think he has a name in the US. They say he is trying to re invent the book of the French M Roubo, Art du menuisier - 1769. Correct me if wrong guys. -

*YOU CAN BUY THE French M Roubo BOOK (from a French seller), Art du menuisier, BOOK HERE: www.exvibris.com Its digital and high ress, but photography's of the pages made into a PDF book (so you see the shadows and shape on the pages), he is French and I bought my own copy there.
(The seller has also an E-bay shop where you can contact him in English: http://shop.ebay.fr/editions-ainay/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562 I paid 23 Euro including shipment what I think is quite fair).*









So This drawing was not so stupid after all I guess…

*And here my answer to Mr. Schwartz:*

Dear Mr. Schwartz,

No you have not been upfront about this!

I never asked to be published in the magazine, you asked me.
I am not the only one who was contacted and asked to be published in the magazine via the internet (mail), and here no one told us about any legal rights or conditions.

Now I know your point of view and will publish your mail in my follow up blog.

I'm sad for the hush tone you use (End of story), I'm used to dialog, and have of course stopped all contact with the magazine after this, including my subscription, sorry to have been a trouble to you.

Best of my thoughts,
Mads Felding

*End of story:*
Yes, I know guys, he managed to upset me a little (not since I was a child some one was so rude to say end of story to me), and this is not me at all, but I have been writing probably 20 mails at least in total, to be nice and polite with this magazine that *asked me* by mail to print my ideas and projects in their magazine *after seeing my projects here on LJ*. I tried to find a solution with them, gave up, wrote them a question of their policy, and then now when the profit is gone for the magazine this is how they treat other people, not even other people, but a paying subscriber of the magazine, my grandmother would have said: '*you should be ashamed of yourself Mr. Schwartz*'.

Yes Mr. Schwartz this is in my world *not ok*, and I have no idea what I have done to upset you like that, but I guess it means 'money talks and bull******************** walks' as they say, and I changed category down the line for your magazine from the one to the other.

You have just managed as the first individual person to be put in the unwanted spam category of my personal mail box, congratulations.

Of course you are welcome to send me a real letter, it was easy for you to find me with commercials, and seductive offers of new subscriptions and books, all the way from US to Denmark, but I guess the answer is; 'End of story' *editors choice*.

*LJ's:*
As you can read in my letter for Mr. Schwartz, I will stop my subscription, and I have a very different view of PWM and especially Mr. Schwartz after this experience.
Imagine how LJ would be if we used a tone like this here… 
If someone needs more info of the mails, then I'm a open source person, so feel free to ask.

*Best thoughts* and wishes for a nice weekend to all of you - sorry you have to share my frustrations in this, I had hoped for a 'happy ending on this blog',

MaFe

Architect MAA, Building technician BTH, retired head master of the school for constructing Architects in Copenhagen, and basement hobby woodworker with license to absolutely nothing. But still with a big smile.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


I, too, have lost a great deal of respect for "The Schwartz". I can't say, however, that I'm entirely surprised by his tone. I knew him only from his workbench book that I own and enjoyed. I must credit him for introducing me to the Roubo, which of course is nothing new at all. Howver, I detected a snide tone in a few of his tool reviews. It's unfortunate that he chose to use this tone with you.


----------



## bluejazz (Oct 9, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Wow!

Mafe, IMHO you are handling this just right. Drag his policies and foolish dialogue out into the bright sunlight, for all the woodworking world to see.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


For a long time, magazines have been just a vehicle to the advertisers and have not had any real interest in their writers nor their readership. The articles are just filler between the advertisements.

I would just as soon look at the advertisements that I am interested in directly from the companies web site and the online vendors that I know and trust.

The content? Well. Let's see

44,800 projects to look at here on Lumberjocks and a huge number of well written and detailed blogs and growing daily. This is just this one website. There are many more quality sources.

1921 product reviews here and uncountable numbers on most vendors websites, they have customer submitted reviews that while tending to favor negative are at least not shrouded with commercial interests in keeping advertisers happy. ( Just by the nature of the system-more people complain when they are unhappy than praise when they are happy.)

The authors of many of the articles (and featured artists) all have websites with plenty of information.

It would take several lifetimes to get through the information that is freely available (not even looking at other free resources such as libraries.)

In my opinion, most of the publishing industry can kiss my pasty white rear.

Apologies if that is too crude. Just an honest sentiment


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


aside from your frustration at this subject I don't feel its something Mr Schwarz did you to was personal or really even rude. He was stating fact. I used to be involved with building RC airplanes quite a bit and several modelers experienced the same thing with publishing plans to airplanes they had designed. Its quite common regardless of who initiated the contact for publishers to take over rights of content they publish. why they do this i don't know i don't work in publishing. however they do and its one thing i think that stops most from trying to allow their content from being published in traditional media. Blogs this site and others now have changed the game a bit because you can slap a copyright notice on your site and call it good. Its disappointing to say the least to have your work taken away but in any case if you agree to allow content to be published in their magazine read the fine print and make sure you know what you are getting into. I could be missing your point entirely however that happens with me sometimes.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


I think your point-I didn't call YOU; YOU called ME-is EVERYTHING, in this case.

If he didn't know that, then …. I could understand why his tone was (IMHO) inappropriate.

But … now that he HAS the full story … if it were ME … I would apologize for the tone.

Sorry you're going through all of this, *Mads*. An old expression: no good deed ever goes unpunished :-(


----------



## FreddyS (Oct 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Hi mafe, sadly this is the way most publishing business goes as their mission is to make money and forget everything else. Obviously they can recognize talent, but that doesn't stop them to try to take advantage whenever they can.

I had my share of this treatment while I was following my previous career as a musician, none of the publishing offers I got were even close to a fair deal, so 10 years later I decided to just move on and be done with it.

Now after another 10 years, things seem to be easier to handle all by yourself thanks to the internet, if only I could have the time and impetus to go back to music hehee.

Mafe, your work deserves recognition but certainly not at that price, and you will always be welcome over here


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Joe Watson, Niel answers that question.
Best of my thoughts and a good weekend,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Mads, I don't know Mr Schwartz personally; I do know of him. However, I feel like I know you because I've had some glimpses into your heart and your personality. You are a very thoughtful man and I imagine that you sense many things in your heart that others do not see or feel. I have been an admirer of yours for quite a number of months now and not without reasons. You have made me smile many times. I'm sorry that you were treated this way because you don't deserve it.


----------



## wasmithee (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Mafe,

Chris's communication style is a bit blunt at times, but I do not think he was trying to be rude to you. I think you should have asked him if he meant to be rude, or if he was actually upset. My impression is that he was speaking in a matter-of-fact fashion (which is typical for him if you are familiar with his writings.) You say you like dialogue, perhaps you should call him and speak with him. I suspect that your offense may be a bit of an overreaction. I hope it is. If Chris meant to be rude to you then that would be a different story and would indicate that he is a real insensitive jerk.

No sense burning bridges unnecessarily. If you misunderstood the ramifications, regardless if that is your fault or not, sometimes it is best to live and learn. Since PWM applies this policy to everyone, then you shouldn't feel offended or singled out. It was just a misunderstanding.

At any rate, holding grudges isn't any fun. I wish you well.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


i don't really see what is rude about Schartz's answer, to me "end of story" in this case means that there is no need to cause fuss when you don't agree with their conditions. i suppose they would have sent you a contract to sign anyway with all the conditions mentioned. they must have all the rights on paper of anything they publish anyway.
(i was in the video gaming community before, and had companies ask to use my free content in their games. i refused the first time because i didn't want to make the changes they asked, and agreed another time where they made changes and basically botched my work. had to give all the rights away aswell, and sign non disclosure agreements, in wich were mentioned things like not being allowed to openly critiscise the company etc…)

it's lame that they made you do the work first, and after that suppose you would agree to their conditions.
that, coupled to maybe a miscomprehension is all it takes to get one mad(s)  and send an angry mail back.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


INMHO, I don't know Mr. Schwartz and certainly would not voice an opinion on him one way or the other because of that. However, I just read his letter again and I would certainly say that the last paragraph was worded in a way that could be construed by a reasonable man as being a little rude and short. I'm sure that many of us have been rude at times - I know that I have. It really is never productive and often times is quite destructive. He could have been a little more diplomatic. Anyways, I'm sorry Mads.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


I agree that this might be Chris Schwartz's style. However, it may be appropriate as an editorial, but is it appropriate when responding to subscribers as the editor of the magazine? and did Mr.Schwartz really do his homework on this particular case? and think through the implications that his response will be posted on one of the largest woodworking websites? I think not.

How long can magazines and newspapers afford to have these types of policy in this age of the internet before blowback begins to seriously threaten their existence? How long will readers put up with this arrogant stand on 'profit at all costs'?

Websites like this one are now in serious competition for woodworker's eyes but some traditional media still doesn't get it.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Hi guys,
I have to repeat PWM (Mr. S) contacted me to ask if they could use five of my projects in their magazine, they have seen them here on LJ, and send me a mail. I never wrote to them as Mr. S claims, with out taking the time to check the case. I took the time to write them a bunch of letters to make it possible for them to bring my projects in the magazine. They never told me of any rights in any of the mails, I saw this by pure coincidence in the magazine, and then wrote them to ask if this was really the case, this led to a new load of mails, where they did not know what to say and at the end the answer of Mr. S. So yes Mr. S is fully in a place where he should use the simple word sorry as I see it, and of couse I should not spend time to ask him for this (in the place where I come from if you say something wrong you say I'm sorry). I don't feel offended or singled out, as I wrote in my last blog I just don't think its a decent policy, I feel it's using the readers and others they find on the internet to get cheap stuff for the magazine, and then take the rights from people. I can read that Mr. S, say he has been doing this for years, I really don't see any explanation in that, we also stopped hitting our kids even it was normal before. I fully respect the policy they have, and now I know he mean this fully, and then it fine, I can take my choice, and did.
How ever I think after all the efford I made for them, Mr. S. could have taken the time to write me a decent letter, blunt or not. I did not concider him blunt in the articles I read in the magazine, but yes he might have had a bad day… 
But as a principal I never close doors, so I will remove him from my spam list, and we will see how decent he is after all. (I'll write it here if there come a answer).
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


This was my last letter to PWM;

Hi xxxx (member of the PWM staf),

Is the missing response a answer 'we have no comments'? lol.

You wrote that you would talk to the PW staff…
So I am a little surprised you did not respond since you wrote that you were sad that some people wanted not to renew the subscriptions, I don't know how many this is and think it's no big deal, after all only a little more than 1100 woodworkers have read it, but I think it would be fine if you answer on the blog, it can be through me as I wrote, in this way they know your stand point.

I have promised to make a follow up (new blog) on the subject at the end of this week, where I will catch up on the policy from different magazines, so I would be happy if you could react for that one in this way we could set a finish point in the story. If not I will just write that I have send you several mails but that PWM choose not to respond, and that people can conclude themselves on this. I will not make any myself, think I made it quite clear to you.

I will publish this last mail in the blog.

And once again this is written with the best intentions.
I do appreciate the communication we have had.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Really guys,
I have been really nice.
This Mr. S. just crossed my line, sorry.
Perhaps my mistake is that I let my anger out here.
At first I just wanted others not to get trapped in this way of taking others rights, and a clear answer from PWM if this was really their policy.
But yes I'm really human…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Good show Mafe


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Only thing I am competent enough to add is… I believe it is *Schwarz*, not *Schwartz*. LOL!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Lynn, I just told my GF that I can see I was right when I wrote, I guessed this Mr.S. had a name in the US…
lol
Rance, now I laugh even more (lets stay at Mr.S.).
A big smile,
Mads


----------



## stidrvr (Nov 20, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Im sure there are uses, but to me, the last time I heard, "end of story" is when I was begging my parents to let me do something and they constantly said no.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


All in all, considering they approached you, a pretty abrupt response, especially considering it was a slow in coming response. In business, civility should not be disposed of so quickly. Sorry you had to be the recipient of it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


*Brian* wrote:

"damn you are a whiner. get over yourself."

Ahhhhh, yes. Can't you FEEL the LOVE in the room ??

I know I can.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


CessnaPilotBarry, polite. I alway answer people polite (I hope). It's fine not to agree, but to be polite is a basic rule I think. And in his job, you have to know what you answer to, before making a answer, really I do not think this is a lot to ask for.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


*@NBeener*- Wow, Brian's comment didn't last long, did it?

I agree with you Mafe, there is no reason not to be polite. If he had responded to me that way, I probably would have taken it the same way. I'm not a sensitive person, but I see no point in being rude. One can be direct and "matter of fact" without being rude.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Mafe my friend,

A glass of wine and relax. Stress kills.

You do not want to be published in the "tricks" section for few dollars, your work is much better than that.

keep smilling.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


I think Chris's response was OK up until the last paragraph where I agree he was somewhat abrupt in his response. I doubt he meant anything by it though Mads. I think you have to take into account a number of factors here. Chris probably gets hundreds of emails, letters, blog comments a day that require his attention and anyone who has to deal with that kind of volume on a regular basis knows that you cannot afford to sit there carefully crafting the perfect response even if you wanted to.

My advice Mads is to just let it go. We at LJs are always appreciative of your projects and blog posts so you will always have an audience here.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


I don't subscribe to any woodworking or other magazines anymore. I can make up my own projects and find plenty of other resources for tips and tricks. Magazine policy or not it seems like it was handled in an unprofessional (read underhanded) way, and there seems to be no need for Mr S to be so abrupt. Lawyers write these policies for the publisher's best interest. I don't like any of them. I once had an opportunity to have an article in Fine Homebuilding but after looking at the agreement I said forget it. I'll stick with LJs.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


wauuw Mads ….yes I did say waauuuw 
with all the crap I do take in the taxi and over the fone when they can´t
get a taxi just at the same moment they call for it 
not even that fraze wuold have passed me with out having my head change between 
several different colours for every 1/10 of a second a long time 
and then it wuold bee end of story for them for a very long time

and I realy do hope he read this blog in full lenght so He get an idea of what he and PWW
has done to them self

take care all of you 
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Mr. who? I have been drinking a good bottle of Chateauneuf-de-pape tonight, Caro made me a wonderful dinner and we saw a good movie, so honestly I feel wonderful.
Thank you all for the wonderful comments, even the once that fly away fast, I think this has lead us to think and this was was it was all about in the begining. 
Best of thoughts to all of you also the sweet Mr. who was it we spoke of,
Mads


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Now … entirely because I am NOT drinking a good bottle of Chateauneuf-de-pape (really. Is there a BAD bottle ?), I'm now desperately sad.

;-)

A Sante, *Mads* !


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Niel I laugh big timer all over my face now, you are just wonderful.
No acually it's hard to find a bad bottle, so I have to suffer…
Paris is fine, sweet and a smell of spring, I will go tomorrow or Monday and wsit the technical museum here, perhaps there are some interesting stuff to tell you guys about later.
Smile my dear Niel, you if any deserve that,
The very best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Mads,

I think that you have every right to be upset with his response. The funny thing about written words is that they can be construed in many different ways which are all dictated by the tone. I have read the email a few times over and i feel his tone is arrogant and a bit rash. I am pleased that you stood up for yourself, and while im sure that you were in some way honored by PWM's request, it must have been difficult to listen to your inner self and make this desicion. In short good for you and keep being who you are buddy, i commend that.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


I met Chris Schwarz at the WIA Conference last October, and got to know him in a personal way. He is the kind of guy who "tells it like it is" without a whole lot of rambling around. In a lot of ways he is very refreshing in this regard. He even criticized one of Lie-Nielsens hand plane models in front of a large class despite Lie-Nielsen being a sponsor of the Conference.

He is thew head of a great staff at "Popular woodworking", and they will all answer emails. I don't think many other magazines have this type of interaction with readers.


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


I pretty much agree with you, Mads. As they were the initiating party, asking permission from you, for publishing your works, they should respect that you indeed are the owner of those rights.

If their publishing procedures and rules transfer those rights from the individual to exclusively them…then it is THEIR responsibility to notify you of these proceedings. The timeliness in notification of this transfer should have been noted at the same time as that when they inquired to use your projects in their publication. This, so there would be no surprises afterwards, as happened… only because you in fact were a subscriber to their publication and were able to read the 'fine print'.

I wonder if it possibly had any bearing on their not informing you because you do not live in America hence the probability of you subscribing to their magazine would be less? In this case, they might feel that you would never know of their (secretly) gaining your rights to copyright/publish the idea. hmmmm! Not being a naive and implicitly trustful adherent to this day's corporate non-moral decision making processes… it does make me really ponder on this matter.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Mads, You have to understand the trend in American management is to push the peons down and for upper management to take nearly all the profit out of the company. If they pay you and Theresa very much, it does cut into the Champaign Fund! With that said, I would not cancel your subscription; you will not receive a refund. May as well let it run out and fill the junk mail with saw dust for the return trip ;-))


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Mads firstly I am your friend & I am not trying to excuse any disrespectful remarks mr Schwartz may have made I am only trying to mediate. I have found out that in business there is less warmth than in friendship & maybe in his world the policies he works by are acceptable, from his tone he maybe just feels he has bigger fish to fry. Allowing for the fact that e-mails are the best medium for accidentally offending folks & cultural & language misunderstandings I think my friend you should wish him well & walk away with your head held high. I'm 59 & I'm not trying to teach you as a father you are a man of great experience, but I have found there are a lot of people out there who don't consider the other persons feelings Mr Schwartz may or may not be one of them.
Anyway Mads I love your inventiveness (and your pipe collection) I have learnt much from you even at my age & I say thankyou, forget him & keep sharing with your family here on Lumberjocks where you are really appreciated.
Best to you
Trevor


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Love the cartoon!  I posted this response on Theresa's blog and feel that a similar response fits here so I will repost the info here:
Well, unless a gift was the original intent it's almost always a bummer when give your work away. But it seems that most of us here on L/J do it at one time or another, whether it be design or the actual product. Even this "free" site is a way of giving away your knowledge, and Martin et al. literally profit from the sweat of woodworker's brows. Most people here post pics of their work, some of which are uniquely designed. They also post detailed blogs telling people in cyberspace how to build a project. Figuratively speaking, the reader profits. However, I suppose it hurts more when the literal profits are made by those who control the dissemination of the knowledge whether it be a magazine or a website. I think most days woodworkers don't dwell on this process of give and "take", but it seems to be more egregious when a low ball dollar figure is waved in the face of the artisan. If you think about it, Martin literally sold ALL the information achived on this site, and he builds with code and not wood. 

Now Mads, the tone of the man "end of story" is typical Americana.  Rude? yes- more so if there is a cultural chasm of sorts. You are correct, he ended the dialog-abuptly in pure American style. I think the giving aka taking of information on the web is something that happens everyday. However, if you are actually solicited in advance- as you were in this case, you have the right to ask questions- which you did. Unfortunately, the taking was what the magazine had in mind from the onset, they just wanted you to have consensual relations so to speak. As I said in the paragraph above, this site TAKES from L/J members everyday- and has even SOLD the content and did not need the author's permission to do that. Sick system in many respects I think, but it's one that we apparently enjoy participating in?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


PLS. read the last post of Sheila Landry (scrollgirl), I think this says a lot. http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21419
ANd to repeat my self, I am not angry, in fact I could give Mr. 'what is his name', a big kiss and a hug, I just don't like to be insulted after beeing really nice to some one. Even if he never show the will to apologice I will promise you all here I will give him a big kiss if I ever meet him, I don't question he is a good guy, I simply dont like the policy of the magazine he works for, and the tone he used against me, it's as simple as that.
A big smile from wonderful Paris,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Courtesy has the following attributes; it doesn't cost anything, it doesn't make enemies (out of normal people anyway) and it leaves an opportunity for future dialog. Bluntness and/or rudeness has none of these positive attributes. Sometimes however it is warranted, but only if the other party makes the first move. I don't believe this was the case here. We can all accept different opinions, but only when mutual respect is present. I think it would have been kinder if the magazines position was justified to Mads. It is justified isn't it? Well done Mads.


----------



## woodzy (Jan 24, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


I have always liked mags like popular woodworking, american woodworking, fine woodworking and a few others.

but then i found LJ's.com. The rest is history. I can find 20 years worth of articals, tool tests / comparisons and enough projects and builds for a couple of life times.

I think you are guilty of due dilligance and The mag in question is simnply guilty of 'buisness as usual' The bottom line is they still respect your projects enough to want to be associated with them. Thats always a feather you can keep in your cap.

Being rude depends of your perspective. (I don't think you were, for what it's worth)


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


I really dont understand the rude tone from a "celebrety" like mr Schwartz…

First as you write mafe they asked You and not the other way around to publish your projekt and not a word about legal rights and other things written with small letters….

Then you kindly( that is ´what you always are) asked into it,and vupti the great Schwartz answer like a teenager who is been told to clean up his room saturday night.

Thats is not good buisness if you asked me.

Mr Schwartz is a cleaver guy. He has made a deal with a wonderfull toolcompagni about testing there tool and write about it..By the way what is mr Schwartz ? Carpenter or ?

Something that i belive most of you lady`s&gentlemen could do if you got all that expensice tool s for free.

For me its wort a lot more to hear all yours comments on different tool,than from only one man who has it as a buisness.

Mafe you are the most kindly and peacfull man i ever had know so there is no reason for mr Schwartz to answer you like that.

I am not so good at writing in english so thats why ill try to keep it short&sharp.

I cant say i have something against mr Schwartz since i dont know him but from now on him and his magazine is "not existing" in my world.

I have the teenagers in my life that i need and there is noo room for one more 

Best regards to all you wonderfull LJ-people


----------



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


I am with you Mads, I will never buy any sub to their mag, and the guy is obviously saying something that is extremely hard to believe, he says "may be two has turned him down in 15 years", yeah right, and I have some seashore property in Arizona to sell too. You are a great spokesperson for us all, I am glad that you have taken the time and effort to stand up to these kind of people, and I am sorry that you have had to endure their behavior. I have always said "WORK HARD AND DO RIGHT" this is a stand that they obviously do not take and you do. Keep up the good work. Thanks for sharing


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


*Napoleon*:

Some of the LJs … who have the MOST talent in taking a GOOD point, and communicating it very effectively ... ARE our European/Non Native English speakers.

You made your point quite well, and … I agree with it.

The difficulties that THIS website has experienced have almost always come about when people posted without sufficient concern for who their audience is, or how they might react.

It's not THAT big of a burden to take a deep breath, *before* you hit "send," and the difference … can be huge.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


^I absolutely second Neil's comment above. I think Napoleon nailed it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


I know nothing of his qualifications for woodworking or background, but I have known a lot of people who were better at self promption than what they were supposed to be doing ;-)


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Do you want to hear a good one? The only magazine that I'm subscribing to right now is Wood. I've got the last 4 copies in my shop and I haven't even opened them yet. I love Fine Woodworking but I just haven't really renewed my subscription. I must say that I do pick up the new one when it comes in at lowes but I rarely read them for lack of time. I always look through woodcarving Illustrated and fairly often go to their website. Occasionally I go to the Fine woodworking site. I do belong to Charles Neil and the Wood Whisperer and I love the videos but I haven't been there in a while for lack of time. However, I almost always come here to Lumberjocks nearly every day. Even though I do come here for the woodworking, the main reason that I come here is because I like the people and I like to see what they are doing. I also have some good friends and acquaintances on here and Mads is one of them. I may be a little biased towards Mads' view point. However, the main point is there's just no point in being rude and short to someone for no reason. What's the point? It doesn't accomplish anything and serves no purpose. The other thing is that it is a big company that is being rude to 'the little guy' and for no real purpose (*Mads, your not a little guy to me*). Yes, I'm sure they are within their rights because it's in the fine print. But you know what? The people in America and elsewhere are being *fine printed* to death. I can totally see Mads' view point and I just think that he could have been treated a little more diplomatically. Sooo I'm sorry , Mads.


----------



## TheBossQ (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


*Blockhead:* One can be direct and "matter of fact" without being rude.
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Blockhead sums things up perfectly.

I don't have much to say on the matter … In 15 years, we've had maybe two decline. And that's fine with me. Don't like the policy? Don't submit it to be published. End of story.

What a jerk.

Basic contract stuff.

His choice of words were not just rude, but also condescending. Someone of his stature ought to represent himself and his magazine in a more befitting manner.


----------



## jsheaney (Jun 25, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


What does it mean to "purchase all rights" in this case? It can't mean that you have lost rights to your "trick" or that you can't talk about it in your blog. Wouldn't it be that you just can't sell the article as written to another publisher? Where's the line drawn here?


----------



## Vintagetoni (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


It appears your comments got referred up the line to Schwarz and he assumed you were trying to submit and unfortunately his staff did not make the situation clear….nor did he read the whole history. For what its worth, about a dozen years ago I published a few articles and this same topic of ownership of the intellectual property came up. At the time and in that trade (not woodworking) one magazine required the same contract as PW. That caused me to look elsewhere to share the ideas that were compelling me. I found this was not the norm, that more mags handled this topic the way you described FW….they wanted the rights to publish only for a period that seemed reasonable….although I believe it may have been slightly longer than 90 days. The circulation of the magazine where I published was 600,000….the original mag who thought they could own my perspective for a pittance had a much smaller circulation. This idea prompted me to google the distribution of some of the woodworking magazines to see if it is the larger magazines with this policy. Who knows if these numbers are accurate or matter to anyone….but I found them to be interesting. Respective circulation: PW 165, 000. If they retained all of the Woodwork subscribers when they combined the two magazines it would be 33,000 more…....but I know I had a subscription to both. FW apparently has circulation of 227,017 and WOOD is at 550, 000. Woodsmith is at 250,000. I didn't invest the time to find out their policies with authors of published ideas but you already know one very fine publication with a larger circulation has a contract you prefer. Today so much info is posted online after the mag printing….and they regurgitate it for years in CD collections, downloadable plans, etc they want all their bases covered easily..and cheaply. Congratulations on your recognition! Hope you have a wonderful time in Paris!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Hi guys,
Elvis has left the building!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


I joined just to make a comment on this. I check you guys out all the time but don't generally post comments. I felt compelled to comment here because I had a conversation with "the schwarz" in the past and now I know I'm not the only one. I'm not going into any details, but he is a rude and condescending person who has a very high opinion of himself. He is basically a hole. I would never purchase or subscribe to anything he is affiliated with. Yes, I realize I did not capitalize his name.


----------



## aperkins (Jan 23, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Sorry about the curt treatment you received, Mafe. I'm sure your work is worth more than the $75-100 they were offering for you to give up your rights to them.
If such an opportunity arises again - just an idea, mind you - offer project(s) that are part of a project book you have already published (it's easy to publish on Lulu.com, as well as other places), and be up front with them from the beginning that this is a pre-published work and they have permission to reprint it in their pulp - er, I mean publication. Tell them that "this project is part of 'Mafe's Magnificent Mahogany Magic - A Project Book of Printed Plans' available from [insert publisher or your email address here]." 
The worst they could say is no, and the worst *you *could do is not pass this in front of your lawyer before you try it!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Geez!! I had no idea he was dragging so much negative baggage with him. I would think someone in the public eye trying to sell would know better than to offend as many potential customers as possible.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Hi guys,
The truth is I start to feel a little sorry for this guy after all I have heard.
Some one should show him some love so he could learn the quality of this.
Wish I was ther to give him this hug.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


When someone acts miserable, they usually are miserable. When someone is incredibly arrogant, they're usually just insecure. I guess we never really know what's really going on with anyone.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


I'm sorry Mafe, but I just have to interject something into this Schwarz-bashing again. People, Please Be Aware, as I understand it, and as Mafe has clearly stated several times, the controversy arose over an editor contacting Mafe asking to publish his item off LJs *in their Tips Column*, not as a regularly published article of a project. This is Standard Operating Procedure for submitting Anything to a Tips Column in Any magazine, mainly because they want to Re-publish those tips in freebie flyers and give-aways as enticements for subscriptions. Imagine having to share copyright with each of a hundred contributors for these 'extras.' It simply wouldn't work.

I'm certain the PW staff never had any intention of buying All Rights to a Project submitted by Mafe. It simply doesn't work that way, and I've written for them; I know this. If Chris Schwarz ever appeared rude in this instance, I imagine he felt so beleaguered over the barrage of e-mails and replies, that he wanted to settle it once and for all.

The solution to this is really very simple: if someone feels their Tips and Tricks ideas are worth more than the $75 offered, Forget The Offer and decline, as Mafe did. That's fine. It's his call. But bashing the editors and staff of the magazine is stretching this beyond where it should go.

Let's use a little common sense. Popular Woodworking is a fine magazine, with a special emphasis on hand tool work and traditional woodworking. I'd be very sorry to see their reputation tarnished for such a misunderstanding.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


While I do not like their policy of owning all rights to a submission now and forever; it is their right to set that policy. Furthermore, Mr. S is right when he says if you do not like the policy don't submit the material. However, how he chose to convey that message was rude. Especially coming from the Editor of a magazine. A business that revolves around the written word. He certainly should know better.

What I find particularly upsetting is that PW came to Lumberjocks to poach contributions from this site and its members and then attempted to gain ownership of those contributions in an underhanded manner. It was underhanded in that it was not disclosed in their initial solicitation.

We have the right to chose not to make submissions to them if we do not like their policy. We also have the right to attempt to influence their policy. Their advertising rates are tied to their circulation size. If we chose to unsubscribe or not renew our subscriptions notifying them that we are doing so because we as Lumberjocks do not approve of their policy we are affecting their circulation and their revenues. Additionally, we as Lumberjocks can notify their advertisers that we will not purchase products advertised in their magazine until such time as they change their policy. That is our right to stand together and be heard. We are 26,000+ members strong.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Rivergirl, Martin did not sell the information on this site. He has never even claimed ownership of our submissions. The only interest that LumberJocks has in our submissions is a non-exclusive license to disseminate the information. That license is revocable at will by us simply by notifying LumberJocks to remove our submissions. That is why when a member quits as has happened in the past we lose all of that member's submissions. I have pasted the relevant portion of LumberJock's Terms of Service below.

"LumberJocks.com, GardenTenders.com and/or HomeRefurbers.com does not claim ownership of Content you submit or make available for inclusion on the Service. However, with respect to Content you submit or make available to the Service, you grant LumberJocks.com, GardenTenders.com and/or HomeRefurbers.com the following world-wide, royalty free and non-exclusive license(s), as applicable: The license to use, distribute, reproduce, modify, adapt, publicly perform and publicly display such Content on the Service for the purposes of providing and promoting LumberJocks.com, GardenTenders.com and/or HomeRefurbers.com Services. This license exists only for as long as you elect to continue to include such Content on the Service and will terminate at the time you remove or LumberJocks.com, GardenTenders.com and/or HomeRefurbers.com removes such Content from the Service."


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Hi there,
I have to say I agree in the statement that only by talking we can express our thoughts, I think it is not just a possibility to do that, I think we are obliged to react. If I then after think I am wrong I react again, and as I said I feel a little sorry for Mr. S. since this has become a quite personal blog sometimes.
But on the other side this man chose to be rude to me, so I must say I also agree that when we chose to be a public person then some obligations comes along, one of these is the same as goes for all other people on this planet. Simple politeness.
As I said several times, I do not agree in the policy of the magazine, I think it is tasteless to take people's rights. And I don't agree at all that it is fine to do something because others do the same, it is a choice.
As long as this is the policy of the magazine I will not support them, and not recommend them. 
I have not in this blog on purpose expressed my meaning about the magazine; this can be in another blog for me not here.
Hope this explains my standpoint.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Jack, okay- the information you provide is not a purchase agreement, but rather more like a rental argreement- The L/J site sort of rents the info posted by the members with no rents nor royalties paid to the tenet. However, Martin did sell the site- which is nothing more really than information/posts provided by the members. Essentially the posts are on loan to L/J as site content to "use, distribute, reproduce, modify, adapt, publicly perform and publicly display.." as the site owner dems fit. Yes, Martin dos profit from these member posts- both though advertisers and by selling the site etc. Of course the members who provided all the pertinent content get zilch in terms of monetary rewards, but we trade that for membership in this online commuity. Don't misunderstand, I not complaining, just making a point that all of us here on L/J do willingly participate in this venture that is capitalistic (for the site owners). Information is bought and sold or rented and used or hijacked and used, rented or sold a million times a day in the cyber world. In Mads case, he chose not to voluntarily give his work to the magazine. But, I wonder what would happen if rather than including the actual tip by Mads, the magazine simply wrote a headline and then inserted the link to his L/J tip as it is posted here on this site? I find this intellectual property stuff to be kind of interesting from time to time.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Rivergirl - I agree with you. I only wanted to point out that Martin and now Escalate Media does not attempt to claim ownership of our work. When we chose to leave LumberJocks or remove any single posted project or forum posting it will be deleted. Our continuing compensation for our contributions is the free use of the site.

I doubt that PWM would ever post a link to LumberJocks site for two reasons:

1) It would be free advertising for LumberJocks;
2) It would tell all their readers where to go to get free information far exceeding what the supply for a fee;

but it would be interesting to see!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


The internet brought an interesting new faced to Intellectual Property law.

Think about the recent sale of the HuffingtonPost website to AOL, for $315 MILLION.

If not all, then … the vast majority of her content is provided, without charge, by her "bloggers."

So … the slave labor … resulted in HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS of dollars to the owner.

Fascinating stuff, and … good work (for Ariana), if you can get it ;-)


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


This has gotten out of hand.Now you guys want us to boycott PWW?To call their advertisers and tell them you want PWW to change their policy? Over the tips section? 99% of people are happy just having their tip published.I had no idea they paid.If I sent them a tip I would have no problem giving them the rights to it.What am I going to do with it.If I was going to write a book on tips then I wouldn't be sending the tips to the magazine.Now I'm reading here that Swarz must have self esteem issues.We do not know how many emails were exchanged before he took his attitude.Again if you dont like the policy dont give them the rights.Send your submission to FWW instead.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


*Barry*: you're absolutely right, and I knew that … as did they.

I should have been more clear.

They were not, however, true equity stakeholders IN that Blog. That does NOT mean they weren't compensated, but … the $315M … probably never trickled down to them ;-)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Hi 747DRVR,
No nobody ask you to boycut any thing, I have simply told my opinion on the policy og the 'tricks of the trade', and after my surprice over my answer from Mr. S. who had one mail only.
I have been trying to make it clear that I think it is important we express our thoughts, only like this we can make things happen.
Now you made yours and this proves perhaps we are probaly not so different after all…
A big smile.
Best thoughts and thank you,
Mads


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


I concur eight Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Kelly, I also see a big difference betwen LJ and PWM, since LJ is a place where we choose to be, and can leave every day and close down the projects. We are free here. PWM will take the ownership of the contributers work, and there are no way left for the contributer.
That Martin is able to sell LJ is just wonderful, imagine the work and hours he put in this, I belive he well deserves what he got. I am happy for him.
(Ohhh yes and Martin always spoke in a good tone).
Does anyone know where he is now, I tryed to write him few mails with no answer.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Martin is probably picking out the faucets for his new house in Houston.  ( I have no idea)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


747DRVR, you mention "self esteem issues" and I can't help but think that I need to own my comment above. I in no way was implying that anyone suffers from self esteem issues. I offered it only as a frequent explanation for arrogance. I don't know the particular man of interest and certainly have no right to comment on his personality. My point, however missed, was that we really never know what's going on in a particular man or woman's world. Adopting a rude tone is almost never justified, but there's often a reason behind it. Maybe his dog was at the vet. Who knows.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Bertha speaking of dogs-- I love your profile pic!  Mads- as for Martin did you check is activity log to see if he is still here? He's probably well on his way to gone- long gone.  I would be!


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Good on you Mads.
Some people are totally missing the point about ownership.
If Mads were to sign off on his projects, then he is *Not Allowed* to post them elsewhere.
That is too much control, which I never knew existed.
I can understand the 90 days policy of FWW, but not sole ownership by PWM.
And yes, I think that we should all let PWM know how outdated their policies and practices are.
The internet has given the power back to the people.
PWM better change with the times.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


That guy was a real @$$ hole excuse my french…......


----------



## fleetphoot (Apr 10, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


This whole thread is just making a mountain out of a molehill. I have two books written by Chris Schwarz and in my opinion he is a hard working, down to earth, practical person who has devoted much of his life to the perfection of woodworking and informing others of it's various methods and means and at least in his opinion, how to achieve great results while doing it.

This sob story seems rather pathetic in that the person was just submitting a tip - not a patented, proprietary method or some such, and now has to cry to the world how offended he is.

Maybe he should have felt more honored to be asked for it, with all it's conditions, and have it seen by a larger population, than complain like an anal baby refusing to go on the pot because he felt a certain pressure.

I can understand Schwartz's shortness with such an indecisive perspective.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Fleetfoot, thank you for your thoughts on this old story.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


*fleetphoot*

*
I have two books written by Chris Schwarz and in my opinion he is a hard working, down to earth, practical person who has devoted much of his life to the perfection of woodworking and informing others of it's various methods and means and at least in his opinion, how to achieve great results while doing it.

*

Yes, he does write books… I have not purchased any of his books, nor will I…
In the past, I remember emailing him bringing his attention to some dimensions that were NOT in a Drawing in his magazine article (the drawing had a few dimensions indicated)... It was obvious to me that the project was intended to be made by looking the dimensioned drawing.

I received an email from him saying, in so many words "Those dimensions were covered in the article." ... no Thanks… no Nothing… The drawing was clearly incomplete but he couldn't be bothered… and to me, was very rude about it. That was my first experience with him… others followed…

*I quit my subscriptions, will never subscribe again… will NEVER BUY anything they are connected to. 
They lost a very good customer!* ... and their magazines went down hill and looks like they're STILL going down hill!
IMHO, Woodworking Magazine, his pet magazine couldn't make a Go of it… and was supposedly combined with the main Popular Woodworking magazine. I expected the magazine to be Larger than before (as the result of adding the other magazine to it). It wasn't… If anything, it got smaller… On top of that, they changed the Image of Popular Woodworking as well as changing the font to that of Woodworking Magazine! He TRASHED it! I made my opinion known… obviously to deaf ears… hence…

*END OF STORY!*


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Hi Joe,
Thank you for your well written words, I think you have a point.

I made my own view on this story a long time ago and still feel the same even the person we speak of seem to have less room in the 'air' now than then, perhaps he is standing by a river side fishing…

A story to think of:
Two monks were making a pilgrimage to venerate the relics of a great Saint. During the course of their journey, they came to a river where they met a beautiful young woman-an apparently worldly creature, dressed in expensive finery and with her hair done up in the latest fashion. She was afraid of the current and afraid of ruining her lovely clothing, so asked the brothers if they might carry her across the river.

The younger and more exacting of the brothers was offended at the very idea and turned away with an attitude of disgust. The older brother didn't hesitate, and quickly picked the woman up on his shoulders, carried her across the river, and set her down on the other side. She thanked him and went on her way, and the brother waded back through the waters.

The monks resumed their walk, the older one in perfect equanimity and enjoying the beautiful countryside, while the younger one grew more and more brooding and distracted, so much so that he could keep his silence no longer and suddenly burst out, "Brother, we are taught to avoid contact with women, and there you were, not just touching a woman, but carrying her on your shoulders!"

The older monk looked at the younger with a loving, pitiful smile and said, "Brother, I set her down on the other side of the river; you are still carrying her."

As I see it there are as many meanings as people.
None of these are less important, but we are all allowed to have ours.
For that reason I reacted hard then when I was threadened for having mine.
Now I have left the river, and play with wood…

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


;-)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Joe +1 all day. I got a similar response. Curt and arrogant, many years ago. Done with him that day.


----------



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Hi Mads, Thanks for the great story, Your understanding and compassion for "the way things are" is always appriciated, Keep posting Your thoughts and ideas, they are always well stated and balanced, have a Great day,

Mic


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


This sob story seems rather pathetic in that the person was just submitting a tip

No, he was approached by PWW and asked if they could publish some of his tips and projects. If Mafe had submitted his projects and tips to PWW I would have the same opinion as you, but when it is the other way around I think he did the right thing.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Yes, when ANY Magazine ASKS YOU if they can publish something of yours, *they should be expected to Pay for it!*

*"End of Story"*


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Although this is an old thread, I read it for the first time yesterday. I see Mads has moved on, and good for him. But I have always suspected the guy at PWW to be a tool, and not the good kind. This just builds on that suspicion. Sorry to hear it Mads, but I know you are over it.

I would also like to add that your command of the english language and writing is superb, and beyond 99% of native english speakers. I always like to read your stuff.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Thank you all for your thoughts and care for me, it warms my heart.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Heavy (Apr 25, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Ahhh yes. The charming Mr. Schwarz. Let me start this comment like this -" I am not writing this to enrage or frustrate someone (especially you Mafe) I just want to show my point of view.".

I am not an amateur woodworker (I don't post a lot of project do to the plans for my website but that doesn't matter now) so I think I can comment on this and give my 5 cents. From what I seen in Mr. Schwarz's videos he is not anything more than a woodworking philosopher. In other words a woodworker which always was better on words than in actual work. From his many writings and videos I have only seen an other and more complicated and unnecessary way of doing things. Just take a look on his scraper video. He basically stands there with attitude that he is way better than you and that you will never know how to sharpen a scraper. I know that for some things takes some time to learn but come on. Sharpening a scraper a philosophy? That is problem with magazines too. In every issue there is a station for this, station for that, cabinet for this, cabinet for that and etc. No one (including Mr.Schwarz) is actually doing anything except discussing and reinventing hot water. I want a magazine and an editor with experience in furniture making or something else. I want HIM to tell me his secrets and methods that actually do change the way you work and I want to envy his skill so that I can be a better woodworker myself! That is what magazines need and not some Mr.Schwarz!
I have another person in mind which videos you might seen but I will just calm down and not mention him.

Mafe I am deeply sorry that with this I probably opened some wounds but I don't know where to actually write this. It seems that people aren't noticing these things like I do.

P.S: If in some way you or others find this offending or inappropriate, I will remove it.

Love your work.

Cheers


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Thank goodness, I'm not the only one that noticed this too!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


*Heavy*

I think you said it very well!

I don't think I could've said it any better!

Thank you very much!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Not at all offended, perhaps the exactly opposite. ;-)

People with little to share, often use big words and need to have; 'the one and only way' to feel them self sufficient, this is probably the problem for the guy you talk about…

I'm not sure I fully remember all, also see no reason to read it again as I remember it was bad energy and I am a believer in good energy, so instead I will give you a little story I love:

A senior monk and a junior monk were traveling together. At one point, they came to a river with a strong current. As the monks were preparing to cross the river, they saw a very young and beautiful woman also attempting to cross. The young woman asked if they could help her.

The senior monk carried this woman on his shoulder, forded the river and let her down on the other bank. The junior monk was very upset, but said nothing.

They both were walking and senior monk noticed that his junior was suddenly silent and enquired "Is something the matter, you seem very upset?"

The junior monk replied, "As monks, we are not permitted a woman, how could you then carry that woman on your shoulders?"

The senior monk replied, "I left the woman a long time ago at the bank, however, you seem to be carrying her still."

What I do remember is the fact that love the smell of fresh shaves and men who shared that love with me, the rest will be fast forgotten.

I wish you all a merry Christmas and a happy new year also to the woman left on the bank and the man you talk about, that seems to be there with her,
Mads


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


 I want a magazine and an editor with experience in furniture making or something else.

Thank you heavy for posting this, I have gotten in trouble in this forum for stating that CS is nothing more than a writer and good researcher who happens to do wood work.

As you say, I would love to see special techniques, learning how to do hand dovetails and square boxes in the A&C style are basic techniques.


----------



## philsea (Jan 19, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


this is an old post and probably no one pays attention to this string any more. but I just noticed it and based on the information provided would sincerely doubt that "tips" you provide the magazine are works for hire unless they were commissioned by the magazine. asking you to submit things you've already created does not create a work for hire. anyway, just thought I'd add my $.02.


----------



## JRedgate (Apr 11, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


In my opinion, Mr. Schwarz is a very knowledgeable and skilled woodworker. However, in the area of deportment, he seems to leave quite a bit to be desired. From what I have seen, he seems to place more importance on being thought of as humorous to a somewhat younger generation (or at least younger minded) than being professional and appropriate in his writings. He also comes across as disturbingly self-important.

It seems that the more some people voice their displeasure in his frequent off colour comments, the more pleasure he takes in crossing the line. It has gotten to the point that I no longer enjoy reading his articles, books and blog posts. This saddens me as I see him as someone with a great amount of talent, but who is choosing to take the over-trodden path of adult juvenility and transparent false humility.

As of this entry, the latest blog entry made by his publishing company (Lost Art Press) featured a multitude of photos of completely nude men using hand tools. It is followed by a plethora of adolescent comments by LAP's loyal fan base. A week or so ago, he wrote an article for Popular Woodworking that included a childish joke that made light of rape victims (a PW reader complained and that content was removed and followed by an apology from a female editor, not Mr. Schwarz).

Mr. Schwarz is not alone in the continual degradation of public discussions, but it still saddens me. I am thankful that there are, what I consider, real men (most notably Mr. Paul Sellers) that seem to be above this sort of character and continue to bring a sense of honor, nobility and class, that is appropriate for all ages, to the craft.


----------



## walden (Nov 11, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


I had a bad experience with Popular Woodworking as well, but not with the editorial side. I had a digital subscription one year, which worked about half of the time. The next year, a family member got me the print subscription for Christmas. I got a card from the magazine saying as much and that my first issue was on the way. I never got one of them. Like an idiot, I resubscribed again the next year and never got one of those issues either. The subscription department would never return my inquiries. I haven't read an issue since.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


I had a digital subscription one year, which worked about half of the time.

Same here, only saw 4 issues of the digital subscription and two of those were free. Then I had the audacity to disagree with Glen Huey. I was pretty much told politely to be on my way and not let the door hit my ass on the way out. I tried the digital subscription to see if it was as good as that of FWW (which I have had since they started it), the answer is not even close.

Then again who cares? with exception of Mario Rodriguez who always makes very nice projects, they seem to be able to only make boxes in the A&C style.


----------



## Edwardnorton (Feb 15, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Just the reason (or one of them) I do not post anything I build here or anywhere else for that matter. It really makes no sense why I am on sites like this because I do not share photos of the things I build. BUT here I am and your post just reaffirms why I never share my work. Best of luck to you with this ordeal….


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


*Edwardnorton: * If you are into woodworking JUST for the Money, I can see how you feel & act the way you are.

Most of us are into it for fun and are willing to Share our projects / techniques / tips / and general Help.
To me, I feel GOOD if I have helped someone.

If I see a project that really Turns me On, I will do My Own Thing to build a likeness (not A COPY) adding MY desires into it… and I will Thank the person for posting their Project. To me, that is one of the main reasons this website exists.

Some people post their Projects and use the postings to Promote their handiwork…

It's FREE to use as it Floats Your Boat…

Just My Opinion.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


When we share with others we grow, we become better as persons, it brings us happiness and perhaps even pride, to share our work not only inspire others, also it inspires us to do better and so it is a growing energy.
I am a believer in the power of sharing, what this was about was a company trying to use this kindness for profit without having the conscience to at least tell what they were up to…
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Imitation is the purist form of flattery.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


;-) Don.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...





> Imitation is the purist form of flattery.
> 
> - Don W


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...





> Imitation is the purist form of flattery.
> 
> - Don W





> Imitation is the purist form of flattery.
> 
> - Don W
> 
> - TheFridge


!


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


Interesting thread. I was reading up on woodworking vises on Paul Sellers blog, and he replied to a comment regarding workbench height that US writers (schwarz immediately came to mind) often say that a handtool workbench should be lower than 36", while Sellers recommends 38" inches for the avg. size man who uses hand tools mostly.

In his reply he mentioned that writers are good at writing, and virtually always write in an authoritative tone. This tends to make us believe that they are speaking from years of experience when often they simply love to hear themselves talk. I feel that if they have a difference of opinion to convention, it creates controversy and therefore clicks and reads. It's a business.

I'd rather take the 50 year career furniture maker's opinion on the matter than the hobby woodworker journalist…
I don't subscribe to any magazines but I do subscribe to:
woodworkingmasterclasses.com 
and read the blog on paulsellers.com

My opinion. I'm a relatively new woodworker (4 yrs) but I can smell doody a mile away.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Mr. Christopher Schwartz's rude answer (not so) Popular Woodworking Magazine*
> 
> *Popular Woodworking Magazine - Mr. Christopher Schwartz rude answer*
> be careful with readers contributions, 'Tricks of the trade'.
> ...


I tend to agree with Paul. ;-)
Thanks for sharing your thoughts.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

